# Mark Lennon



## Bob White (Jul 23, 2011)

Mark Lennon passed away yesterday. For those of you that did not know him I will share with you some facts. Mark is on the original family tree that Mr. Parker published in the early 80`s. Mark Lennon was one of the finest athletes to wear a kenpo black belt. He was All County in football and baseball before starting with me in 1968. He won his first 8 tournaments and fought on many championship teams at Mr. Parker`s annual International Karate Championships in Long Beach, Ca. He also fought and won the Ca. Karate Championship in San Francisco promoted by Ralph Castro. Mark tested in 1974 for his black belt. Mr. Lennon taught kenpo for many years and was an excellent instructor. 
The Lennon family is well known as his uncle and cousin, Jimmy Lennon Sr. and Jimmy Lennon Jr. are famous boxing announcers. His aunts are the Lennon Sisters who were very well known is the music industry in the 50`s and 60`s.
Mark Lennon touched many people in his life and he will be missed. He was a fine man and a great example of the character you would expect of a kenpo black belt. May God rest his soul.
Respectfully,
Bob White


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 23, 2011)

.


----------



## John Brewer (Jul 23, 2011)

I met Mr. Lennon a few years ago and got to hear some great stories about the old days. My thoughts and prayers are with his family and his friends.


----------



## Buka (Jul 23, 2011)

May he rest in peace. Condolences to his family, friends and fellow martial artists.


----------



## Bob White (Jul 27, 2011)

[h=6]A Tribute to Mark Lennon

Date: Sunday, July 31 @ 10:00 am

Where: Life Guard Tower 26
... Venice Beach, California

Casual Wear (shorts / trunks etc.)

Bring your own beach chairs.See More
[/h]


----------

